# 350 long



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a universal/long 350 tractor and it is leaking motor oil where the lift pump bolts to the engine.The 2 mounting bolts are tight just wondering if there is gasket between the pump and the engine or do i use gasket maker etc,thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is supposed to be a gasket under the pump flange. Use oil resistant RTV gasket maker, let it set a minute to skin before bolting the pump back tight.


----------

